# $35/ hr Guarantee



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello Fellow Uber Drivers,

Uberx is offering a guaranteed rate of $35/hr tomorrow, and I was wanting to know if the 20% commission is deducted from this amount, and if you actually get the fares on top of it (I know that sounds greedy.)?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

If you make more than $35/hr before commish, you keep the difference. If you make less, they bump you up to make up for the difference. The extra they give you is not subject to 20% commission. That is my understanding. Careful, many drivers have attempted these guarantee things and not gotten the money because their acceptance rate was supposedly too low.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Joanne said:


> If you make more than $35/hr before commish, you keep the difference. If you make less, they bump you up to make up for the difference. The extra they give you is not subject to 20% commission. That is my understanding. Careful, many drivers have attempted these guarantee things and not gotten the money because their acceptance rate was supposedly too low.


Thank you Joanne, I've read how others have been screwed with this guarantee. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Good Morning Fellow Uber Drivers,

I am following-up to let you know how this past weekend went: Saturday I logged in at 4:32pm, and I logged off at approximately a quarter til 4am, with the exception of going offline for approximately 1hour and 30mins to eat, replace headlight bulb, and to rest for a moment. I accepted every last ping that came my way, I had to cancel two request because they were both no shows, after waiting for over 20 minutes, and calling and texting them both with no reply. Yesterday I get my summary statement from Uber telling my acceptance rate was 77%, and there was no mention of the guaranteed rate of $35/hr. Well I promptly sent them an email explaining to them my acceptance was incorrect, and it should be 100% because of course I shouldn't have to take the hit for two riders who changed their minds, and didn't have the decency to cancel the ride or at the very least answer their phones or reply to a text. I waited over the allotted 10 mins for these passengers, and made several attempts to contact them. I worked more than the 8 hours required between 4pm - 4am, and I stayed inside the perimeter, which in Atlanta is: downtown, midtown, and buckhead. I'm starting to feel a little disgruntle, and taken advantage of---their really acting shady. To be continued.............


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the acceptance rate that Uber is claiming you have. How much $ are you out if they don't give you the $35/hour guarantee?

At the end of every trip, do you quickly rate the customer and tap the "Go Online" button or do you ever let it sit on that screen?

As Joanne mentioned, there is a bug in the system that can send you a new request right after you've ended your current one. You won't know it unless you quickly get out of those rating/Go Online screens. As soon as I learned this trick, my acceptance rating jumped up. (Last week I had a 100% acceptance rating) I tap "End Trip", "Yes" i'm sure, rate the rider, and tap "Go Online" immediately. I'll then tap the Go Offline while the rider(s) are getting out of the car.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Nautilis, it's a difference of $90.05 after the commission. Well that would explain it, I do wait til the customer is completely out of my car before I rate them, and sometimes I keep it in that mode. I had no idea I could be getting pinged. I still think this should not count against me.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree that shouldn't be counted against you. I hope Uber fixes that bug soon!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Is the acceptance rate in your email the rate for the whole week?


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, they provide your overall average, last week's percentage, the prior week, and their top drivers acceptance rate for comparison.

BTW, I began receiving the weekly summary emails 3-4 weeks after I started driving


----------



## paradoxied (Jun 17, 2014)

It was advertised as a guaranteed $20/hour or $35/hour (if you were previously a Lyft driver) in my area, but at the activation meeting, I asked about the hourly rate, and they told me it was only $14 an hour, and only if I was online between 3pm and 3am. So I thought I was getting at least $14 an hour even if I got no pings (like I was told), but after leaving my phone on for hours and getting rarely a ping (I missed a ping because I was distracted, and accepted the 2nd one the first night). But after doing more research, I am starting to learn that you must have at least 75-85% acceptance rate for riders? Is this true? I can barely find any helpful information on google (other than very unhelpful Uber forums, and countless articles on "My day as a Lyft/Uber/Sidecar driver".... So now I have to play catch up and accept every single rider from now on until my percentage goes up before I can start earning $14 an hour? Or does the amount reset every pay period? Does anyone know??


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

paradoxied said:


> (I missed a ping because I was distracted, and accepted the 2nd one the first night).


I don't know the rules for that particular promotion, sorry. Every market has a different set of rules. You may have read the $35/hour promotion that is going on someplace else. See if you still have the original email from your local Uber office.

One thing worth mentioning about the Uber app is that if you don't respond to 3 ride requests, the system thinks you are away from your phone and stops sending you requests. You'll have no way of knowing since your phone still shows you as online. If you think you missed ride requests, it's a good idea to go offline and back online again.

You mentioned that you are deaf in another post. I wonder if there is a way that Uber can program the phone to vibrate instead of beep for incoming requests? Otherwise you'll be stuck staring at that thing waiting for that 15 second countdown. Is there something you can plug into the headphone jack that can convert sound into vibration? There's got to be other deaf drivers out there, how does Uber/Lyft/Sidecar accommodate you guys?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> One thing worth mentioning about the Uber app is that if you don't respond to 3 ride requests, the system thinks you are away from your phone and stops sending you requests. You'll have no way of knowing since your phone still shows you as online. If you think you missed ride requests, it's a good idea to go offline and back online again.


My phone throws me offline if I miss one call, not three. I have noticed that very rarely my Uber phone says I'm online, but if I check the rider phone I can't see my car online.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

paradoxied said:


> But after doing more research, I am starting to learn that you must have at least 75-85% acceptance rate for riders? Is this true? I can barely find any helpful information on google (other than very unhelpful Uber forums, and countless articles on "My day as a Lyft/Uber/Sidecar driver".... So now I have to play catch up and accept every single rider from now on until my percentage goes up before I can start earning $14 an hour? Or does the amount reset every pay period? Does anyone know??


I am in a newish market and am getting a guarantee hourly rate as well. When I first started, my acceptance rate was 0% because my phone would not beep and I kept missing pings. I received a call from my community manager asking why I wasn't accepting rides, and that's how I discovered my phone was having problems. I asked if I would be eligible for the hourly guarantee the following week, as it would be hard to bring my overall acceptance rate back up. He said it was fine, and they only look at the rate for that week when calculating eligibility for guaranteed hourly in a new market.


----------



## paradoxied (Jun 17, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I don't know the rules for that particular promotion, sorry. Every market has a different set of rules. You may have read the $35/hour promotion that is going on someplace else. See if you still have the original email from your local Uber office.
> 
> One thing worth mentioning about the Uber app is that if you don't respond to 3 ride requests, the system thinks you are away from your phone and stops sending you requests. You'll have no way of knowing since your phone still shows you as online. If you think you missed ride requests, it's a good idea to go offline and back online again.
> 
> You mentioned that you are deaf in another post. I wonder if there is a way that Uber can program the phone to vibrate instead of beep for incoming requests? Otherwise you'll be stuck staring at that thing waiting for that 15 second countdown. Is there something you can plug into the headphone jack that can convert sound into vibration? There's got to be other deaf drivers out there, how does Uber/Lyft/Sidecar accommodate you guys?





Joanne said:


> I am in a newish market and am getting a guarantee hourly rate as well. When I first started, my acceptance rate was 0% because my phone would not beep and I kept missing pings. I received a call from my community manager asking why I wasn't accepting rides, and that's how I discovered my phone was having problems. I asked if I would be eligible for the hourly guarantee the following week, as it would be hard to bring my overall acceptance rate back up. He said it was fine, and they only look at the rate for that week when calculating eligibility for guaranteed hourly in a new market.





Joanne said:


> I am in a newish market and am getting a guarantee hourly rate as well. When I first started, my acceptance rate was 0% because my phone would not beep and I kept missing pings. I received a call from my community manager asking why I wasn't accepting rides, and that's how I discovered my phone was having problems. I asked if I would be eligible for the hourly guarantee the following week, as it would be hard to bring my overall acceptance rate back up. He said it was fine, and they only look at the rate for that week when calculating eligibility for guaranteed hourly in a new market.


Yes, I'm deaf (I consider myself hard-of-hearing since I actually can hear some and wear hearing aids). I can hear the pings as long as I keep my Uber phone nearby. The screen flashes and also attracts my attention quickly if I'm not too preoccupied (that's how I missed the first one as I was busy chatting to family and didn't notice the phone blinking away on the counter). Vibration might be nice, but I think if I kept it somewhere where vibration was required (like in my pocket), it would take more than 12 seconds to whip out the phone, unlock the screen, and accept the rider request..... so staring at the screen (or hearing it) is the best option. What I would PREFER is if the app would automatically provide GPS navigation to the designated pickup spot - I had to peer at the map, zoom in and out a few times, and then look up directions on my personal phone to figure out how to get there. -_-

Joanne, yes, I finally managed to find enough information that supported the weekly percentage rate (whew!) I am still not sure if they are guaranteeing hourly rates at the times they told us (3pm to 3am), but I just got an email saying they are offering free rides to riders this weekend, so they are giving us different "shifts" of guaranteed rates of $14/hr. As long as we have over 85% acceptance rate that day, accept at least 1 ride, and be within their service area (blah blah blah). Seems easy enough! I'm looking forward to giving it a try. So, they look at the rate for that week, and then decide whether or not to pay you the hourly guarantee? I would hate to work really hard and then have them say, "nope, not good enough" or whatever... =/


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Well since you can hear a bit, I suggest cranking the volume up all the way. It is quite loud, so hopefully that helps you out. I bet you'll have no trouble getting the $14 guaranteed rate. They seem more strict with the $25+ guarantees.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

paradoxied said:


> Yes, I'm deaf (I consider myself hard-of-hearing since I actually can hear some and wear hearing aids). I can hear the pings as long as I keep my Uber phone nearby. The screen flashes and also attracts my attention quickly if I'm not too preoccupied (that's how I missed the first one as I was busy chatting to family and didn't notice the phone blinking away on the counter). Vibration might be nice, but I think if I kept it somewhere where vibration was required (like in my pocket), it would take more than 12 seconds to whip out the phone, unlock the screen, and accept the rider request..... so staring at the screen (or hearing it) is the best option. What I would PREFER is if the app would automatically provide GPS navigation to the designated pickup spot - I had to peer at the map, zoom in and out a few times, and then look up directions on my personal phone to figure out how to get there. -_-
> 
> Joanne, yes, I finally managed to find enough information that supported the weekly percentage rate (whew!) I am still not sure if they are guaranteeing hourly rates at the times they told us (3pm to 3am), but I just got an email saying they are offering free rides to riders this weekend, so they are giving us different "shifts" of guaranteed rates of $14/hr. As long as we have over 85% acceptance rate that day, accept at least 1 ride, and be within their service area (blah blah blah). Seems easy enough! I'm looking forward to giving it a try. So, they look at the rate for that week, and then decide whether or not to pay you the hourly guarantee? I would hate to work really hard and then have them say, "nope, not good enough" or whatever... =/


Howdy

Just a thought, but have you tried taking the iPhone to your hearing aid specialists and then utilising the stereo jack out at the top of the iPhone as a transmitter to your passive receiver in your hearing aid?

That would be the neatest solution. But in the meantime if it's not difficult for you running a corded ear piece if you have a free ear and it doesn't tangle up your driving. Running the cord up behind the sun shade along the top of the headlining and down to your ear.

Just an idea


----------



## paradoxied (Jun 17, 2014)

Joanne, yes. I can hear it just fine (no need to crank up the volume).

Sydney,

No, that does not work for me. I have tried to use the T coil switch on my hearing aids before, but all that does is make sounds I can hear louder. It does NOT clarify anything that is being said (which sounds to me very muffled). Many people misunderstand the effectiveness of hearing aids and cochlear implants. They do NOT magically make me hear "normally" as you would. My hearing aids amplify sounds, but they do not improve clarity. I rely on lipreading to understand what is being said. This is why I prefer texting. It is a good idea in theory, but since I have sensorineural hearing loss, it would sound like this:

(Loss of high frequencies)
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/04/06/175945670/the-real-sounds-of-hearing-loss

(Not quite as easy to make out what is being said, huh?)

Also this:

https://vine.co/v/MZ9vbLnTKQL

(If you're trying to whisper or talk in my ear ANYWHERE, I can't understand you! I have to read your lips. So if you keep trying to talk in my ear, we are going to do this circle dance. ) Check out the other *#ItsDEAFinitelyThem vines - hilarious! 

(Note: Lipreading is also NOT a magic cure-all and nobody can lipread 100%. The BEST lipreaders can only get about 27% of what is being said.... the rest is all guesswork. I always say I would be great at Wheel of Fortune and filling in the blanks! Since I do it everyday! lol)

As for the rider I had on Friday, I'm sorry I didn't understand everything you were asking me - I think I carried on the conversation pretty well, but it is next to impossible to read lips in the dark and also pay attention to the road while driving. Safety first before social conversation! *


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Mika said:


> Hello Fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> Uberx is offering a guaranteed rate of $35/hr tomorrow, and I was wanting to know if the 20% commission is deducted from this amount, and if you actually get the fares on top of it (I know that sounds greedy.)?


Yeah right . I doubt if you even make $10/h.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Peanut hello said:


> Yeah right . I doubt if you even make $10/h.


Not sure why you're responding to a post from over two years ago---sigh!


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Mika said:


> Not sure why you're responding to a post from over two years ago---sigh!


Is the Gold club still there in Atlanta ??


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

No, I don't think so, but Magic City's still open.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Mika said:


> Not sure why you're responding to a post from over two years ago---sigh!


I didnt know the expiration date.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I love guarantees, there like an Uber vacation. Too easy to do here in Atlanta


----------

